# Need Help Creating Form



## lee42lee (Aug 8, 2005)

I really don't know where to start so I will take all the help I can get. We race karts and need a better way to store our notes on the computer. Here is a copy of a sheet we use to keep notes at the track.

http://gokart-tees.com/hudgensracing/gallery/OKMsetupsheet/Weigh_Out_Sheet_2_07_EMAIL

I would like to create something like this for the computer so I can enter my information hit Tab and go to the next column. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You could probably do this in Microsoft Word. Place the image in the background then add fixed-size text boxes. The tab key will cycle through the boxes in the order you place them. I don't have Word installed at the moment so I can't test this, but it should work.

With it being in MS Office, you should also be able to transfer the data you enter here into a spreadsheet/database or vice-verca.

If you want to try this method and need more detailed instructions, I'll move this thread to the MS Office forum.


----------



## lee42lee (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't have Word installed either. I don't want to spend that much just to create this form but stepdaughter has been needing it for school work so I may go ahead and get it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There's an excellent *free* alternative to Microsoft Office/Word that is just as good and will do the same job. *OpenOffice.org*


----------



## lee42lee (Aug 8, 2005)

I found that today and I am working with it now. Yesterday I got a demo of a program called SmartDraw 2009. I played around with it and created a form that works pretty good. Only problem is when I open it with OpenOffice it will not let me edit the fields. It opened it like a picture. Is there anyway I can use it in OpenOffice or do I need to redo it? 

Also in Openoffice when I create a table and put text in is there a way to lock the text in that cell?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Openoffice has a neat Form Controls utility that allows any document to be used as a form for entering data into Base, the database program. I'm not sure on the exact procedure as I have not done this before myself.

You will have to redo the form, because the two formats are incompatible. You would be lucky to end up with gibberish if you tried to convert them (the alternative being an all-out, no-expenses-paid system crash with full loss of data).


----------

